
Tripadvisor for Hotels, We Are Recfluence for Recruitment Agencies - recfluence
http://www.recfluence.com/
======
recfluence
"Recfluence is free, independent community platform to allow job hunters and
industry peers to interact, exchange and collaborate to stream line the job
searching process. The team at Recfluence (which includes a Series 1 BBC
Apprentice) have a big challenge ahead - to bring full transparency and
accountability to the recruitment industry.

1\. Search & Review thousands of recruitment agencies 2\. Insightful reviews
by real candidates 3\. Candidate driven community"

~~~
celticninja
Not sure a reality TV persona is relevant or a selling point.

------
HoopleHead
What a terrible name. It sounds like a portmanteau of "Rectum" and
"Flatulence"!

